# Model shoot [NSFW]



## JaimeGibb (Dec 22, 2008)

I posted 2 of these single shots on the "professional" thread but wanted to make a cohesive thread over here.

This is an old friend that wanted some "sexy" shots of herself for her husband for Christmas. Thoughts?   Thanks!

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. We were also doing shots for a calendar to give him, hence the not-as-risky-but-still-cute-sexy shot.





4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. Her husband happens to think that Ms. Spears in her "Hit Me Baby One More Time" days is the hottest woman alive, hence this schoolgirl look.





Oh and PS: This was my first time working on a studio alone, meaning my first time working the lights alone and posing alone. So critique is greatly appreciated so I can write it all down and experiment next time  

Thanks again!!


----------



## ryan7783 (Dec 22, 2008)

I like them.

question though...whats with the engagement type ring on her right ring finger?


----------



## JaimeGibb (Dec 22, 2008)

I just noticed that...well shes wearing her wedding bands on her left finger, the one on her right finger is an anniversary present from years ago. So it makes sense, it's just on the wrong finger I guess...ha.


----------



## Tinstafl (Dec 22, 2008)

Ok, first of all I like them all but here few items I noticed on them. ON number one I liked the shot a lot. I did have to look two times at the hair as it seemed a bit ragged around the edges on the ground.  The pose and the rest is very nice. On number 2, the issue is the issue for me is very minor. I would either put all of the couch on the left in or  crop it a bit tighter so it is not clipping just the edge. It seems a balance thing and can be done PP with no issues. For number three, I would just crop up the bottom if there is no more of the image so we have a clean line on the bottom of her coat and not skin coat skin etc. Very minor and well done shot.  Number four is just right. I like it. Number 5 is an issue for me. When I first look at it I say wow it is too long and too many shades of black in the background. The light is not even the floor is lighter than the background the crop on the right side shows the edge of the background where it ends. It is a nice shot but I would have liked a bigger fur rug and only have that in the shot or to smooth out the floor a bit. You have a handle or something showing in the front right too.  It is a nice shot and lay out but it is the weakest of your shots. the last one is fine too. I hope you have the elbow that was cut out but it is not a biggie. I would just cut more so it looks as though you planned it. Over all you have a very nice set of shots and  the suggestions are minor things to make the shots stronger.


----------



## Dick Sanders (Dec 22, 2008)

I like #1 and #2 best. I especially like #1, which has that fun 1950's pinup look. Pretty cool.


----------



## JaimeGibb (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks so much!

 tinstafl, thanks for pointing those things out. I really appreciate you inspecting these so much!! Funny, in #5 I must have been tired because I totally passed over PSing out where the backdrop ends and where that pole is...weird. Ill have to fix that.


----------



## Tinstafl (Dec 22, 2008)

No problem,

John


----------



## jlykins (Dec 23, 2008)

I really like the pose in number 6. You really nailed the S curve well.  She looks bored in number 5. The rest are wonderful. Great posing, and great lighting.


----------



## Fox Paw (Dec 23, 2008)

Good shots. You've captured a person, not just another body.

On number 2, you might consider b&w, or maybe desaturating the red. The red is so visually preemptive that it insists on being the center of attention for me. But I don't know anything.

I disagree about the expression in number 5. I think that may be the most intriguing expression you got.


----------



## JaimeGibb (Dec 23, 2008)

Interesting opinions fox raw. Expression in number five being loved/hated and colors being over/under saturated...it proves that what evokes emotion in someone is different for everyone! That's why I try so hard to get a versatile set of images in every shoot I do. 

Thanks so much for the feedback big mike! I love the s curve too


----------



## Moonb007 (Dec 23, 2008)

I think you did a great job as far as posing for your first time.  The lighting is good too, I like the first image pose, but the lighting does not seem dynamic enough.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 23, 2008)

> Thanks so much for the feedback big mike! I love the s curve too


Wow...I'm even getting credit for comments I didn't make.


----------



## JaimeGibb (Dec 23, 2008)

Woops! Haha i meant jlykins...I always get your photos mixed up in my head. I have NO idea why...I think you are him sometimes too.


----------



## Early (Dec 24, 2008)

A little too pink to my liking, Jaime.  Did you try changing the hue in PS?  I did, and I like mine better.:er:

Anyway, these are really great pics.  Great poses and comp, and if she doesn't mind my saying so, a very sexy model.


----------



## TAGMAN (Dec 24, 2008)

Number one is the best.

number five, clean her feet

Get rid of britney


----------



## Judge Sharpe (Dec 29, 2008)

Jaime: 
I hope you will excuse some suggestions that are a little late- I think that Number one is much better than the one you posted in the other thread where you asked about the BW vs Color. 
Number two is good also, gracefull, refined and well exposed. 
I don't really care for the others. 
3. The hair is ragged, and she does not look as put together(?) as in one and two. the vest is too much like her hair in color and shade and for some reason her nose seems out of proportion to her body, maybe a wider angle lens than you needed, or maybe another pose would be better. I don't get that same feeling from the other photos. 
Four and five are unflattering to the model's body type. Her thighs are not right for the skimpy panties and nudes that show her butt and upper legs. She may not have thunderthighs, but it looks like it in both four and five. Also her dirty feet kind of kill the sexy mood. For some reason five makes her look much heavier than the other poses. I do not have any thing against heavier models, but I think better poses could be found.
Just my two cents- for what thats is worth today. 
Judge Sharpe


----------



## MyaLover (Dec 29, 2008)

I will sell my soul to you for that red couch...


----------



## dizzyg44 (Dec 29, 2008)

!.  I like alot

2.  I love, wouldn't change a thing.  Though it would be nice to have a similar shot posed like she is with a alluring smile and eyes connected with the camera so that you eyes lock with hers.

3/4/5/6.  Make up, not a lot just a little bit to smooth out the skin tone.  Hair,  She needs to do something a little nicer with it.

4/5.  Tattoo, I love ink but it just doesn't look right on her.

4.  Her panties are too small for her. 1/2.  I think her corset whatever it's called is a hair too big for her hence the look of small breasts that others mentioned (though they really aren't small at all)

No offense to women, but they are just as bad as us men wearing the wrong size clothing.  Proper fit does more for a nice appearance than the colors/materials of the clothing itself.

She's a very beautiful women, no doubt about that, she just seemed a bit unprepared for the shoot.  You did an excellent job with her though.

Photo wise, 

5.  I would love to see more light on her face, there's a bad shadow of her nose, it looks like all of the lighting is on her hip and buttock.

6.  Her belly is lit up brighter than her face.

As others mentioned, the dirty feet are detracting.

------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm not even going to get into the whole large/small breast/butt argument other than I don't really care what size either is as long as she is evenly proportioned.


----------



## dizzyg44 (Dec 29, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> I will sell my soul to you for that red couch...



I think most of us here would sell our souls to see your awesome self-ports on that red couch!  

Rock on Mya


----------

